# Bicester Village/town station



## thejoker (Aug 16, 2016)

Had the best flat white i have tasted there. It is why i have joined this forum. Now i understand what the fuss is about!


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

You see, now you're hooked. You'll buy starter machine, get upgraditus, then progressively spend way more than you can afford until you fill 1/3rd of your kitchen with a prosumer machine and the matching grinder; at which point you'll discover that your best flat white at the town station wasn't that great. It's the road to ruin!

Enjoy it, and welcome


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

only a third of the kitchen, pah, you've still got a way to go, you just haven't realised it yet...









John


----------

